
Symbolic Leisure - strmpnk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbyZA6EBCp0
======
strmpnk
I really like how he uses the term "symbolic leisure" here. It makes a good
point about what work-places are and how we convince ourselves that it's
something else by mixing other symbolic elements into the space. It's a very
well done talk IMO.

